# Gigabud



## TURKEYNECK

Anybody tried this? it's supposed to be one of the freebies from attitude...

G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized


Variety: Indica / Sativa Mix
Harvest Date: September/October
Flowering Period: 5-6 weeks
THC Content: 15%
No. of seeds Per Packet: 5 feminized
Characteristics: Monster buds.   G13 Labs Gigabud has compact monster buds covered with fat, thick resin. Gigabud is fast flowering, compact and is easy to manicure making this an ideal variety for the indoors. Gigabud is compact but can reach 1.5m if left unattended. These gigantic buds have a deep green color, are super heavy and dense with a rich, with a aromatic sweet hash flavour. Gigabud has a long lasting body mainly indica-type feel


----------



## andy52

nope,never heard of it.sounds interesting.i likes big bud and giga sounds even bigger,lol


----------



## slowmo77

5-6 week flowerin wow! thats fast. sounds pretty good. if you order and thats the freebies let us know how they do.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> 5-6 week flowerin wow! thats fast. sounds pretty good. if you order and thats the freebies let us know how they do.


I know, 5-6 weeks sounds too good to be true right.. well I ordered the Indica mix from GHS and they said i would get 5 durban poison and 1x gigabud.. so I will keep ya posted.


----------



## andy52

i got curious and did some looking myself,lol

G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized
Just Arrived A Must have by g13 labs Variety: Indica / Sativa Mix Harvest Date: September/October Flowering Period: 5-6 weeks THC Content: 15% Yield: High No. of seeds Per Packet: 5 feminized Characteristics: Monster buds. G13 Labs Gigabud has compact monster buds covered with fat, thick resin. Gigabud is fast flowering, compact and is easy to manicure making this an ideal variety for the indoors. Gigabud is compact but can reach 1.5m if left unattended. These gigantic buds have a deep green color, are super heavy and dense with a rich, with a aromatic sweet hash flavour. Gigabud has a long lasting body mainly indica-type feel
$38.51


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

andy52 said:
			
		

> i got curious and did some looking myself,lol
> 
> G13 Labs Gigabud Feminized
> Just Arrived A Must have by g13 labs Variety: Indica / Sativa Mix Harvest Date: September/October Flowering Period: 5-6 weeks THC Content: 15% Yield: High No. of seeds Per Packet: 5 feminized Characteristics: Monster buds. G13 Labs Gigabud has compact monster buds covered with fat, thick resin. Gigabud is fast flowering, compact and is easy to manicure making this an ideal variety for the indoors. Gigabud is compact but can reach 1.5m if left unattended. These gigantic buds have a deep green color, are super heavy and dense with a rich, with a aromatic sweet hash flavour. Gigabud has a long lasting body mainly indica-type feel
> $38.51



So, what do you think?  I looked into this, too.  While I am not really into Indica-type highs, if I could grow one that flowered in 5-6 weeks, I would certainly entertain the idea of growing a couple for those sleepless nights I sometimes have.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So, what do you think? I looked into this, too. While I am not really into Indica-type highs, if I could grow one that flowered in 5-6 weeks, I would certainly entertain the idea of growing a couple for those sleepless nights I sometimes have.


 
Seriously.!, I favor the "head high" myself,..  but they sure do hype it up, I guess we'll know it's true if If i find myself glued to the couch watchin' movies and eatin' Doritos in 7 or 8 weeks :rofl:   Im skeptical, but if/when they arrive I will put it to the test:hubba:


----------



## Motor City Madman

Oh yeah I love a good body buzzzzzzzzzz.:ccc:


----------



## nobogart

"compact monster buds" is that like jumbo shrimp? LOL


----------



## umbra

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> So, what do you think? I looked into this, too. While I am not really into Indica-type highs, if I could grow one that flowered in 5-6 weeks, I would certainly entertain the idea of growing a couple for those sleepless nights I sometimes have.


 
Dutchbreed has a blueberry hybrid that flowers in 5-6 weeks, so you actually have a little more to chose from


----------



## andy52

i too like the idea of a short flower period,but i doubt that seriously.also i do not like the indica buzz versus the sweet uppey buzz from a good sat dom.but i will smoke it,lol thats what i'm mainly growing now as i had rather grow the big sats outdoors.


----------



## nvthis

Hey Turkey, any update on this one bro???


----------



## TURKEYNECK

nvthis said:
			
		

> Hey Turkey, any update on this one bro???



funny you should ask.. The Gigabud is in a moist paper towel as we speak, put it down this morning...


----------



## nvthis

Cool man. You doin' a journal for this one?


----------



## TURKEYNECK

nvthis said:
			
		

> Cool man. You doin' a journal for this one?



assuming she sprouts... I certainly will. I'm having a hard time finding any solid info on this strain,..I guess we'll see what it's about soon enough


----------



## nvthis

Sweet. I'll be looking out for this one...


----------



## blancolighter

Just throwing this out there, there's a few stains that are done in 6 weeks, Federation's Mikado and KC Brains Mango I both regularly pull at 6 weeks. I just also got a Gigabud as well, hopefully it will be a nice addition to my 6 week arsenal.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Mine just sprouted... I'll be starting a journal as soon as there is something worth looking at...


----------



## TURKEYNECK

I just Googled Gigabud...:holysheep: Im famous


----------



## pcduck

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> I just Googled Gigabud...:holysheep: Im famous




We already knew that. Just google in images Turkeyneck


----------



## kubefuism

Attitute is blowing up.  Maybe I should expect my package a little later due to the increase in orders I bet from this site.  Oh and the 420 promo code for them totally works. Saved me 9 bucks... Now to get some quarters and score that dime bag....


----------



## TURKEYNECK

kubefuism said:
			
		

> Attitute is blowing up. Maybe I should expect my package a little later due to the increase in orders I bet from this site. Oh and the 420 promo code for them totally works. Saved me 9 bucks... Now to get some quarters and score that dime bag....



I know, they are awesome.. I need to go ahead and stock up...while I still can it was just too easy


----------



## TURKEYNECK

BUMP .for those still interested in the gigabud.. check my signature


----------

